# How long after an oil change should I wait to go hard on the throttle?



## sicgolfrowner (Apr 9, 2012)

I know that after an oil change the engine is at its most vulnerable to wear because of the lack of lubrication but how long should I let the oil "break in" before I go WOT?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Until it warms up, like every time you start the car.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cryption said:


> Until it warms up, like every time you start the car.


yup :thumbup:


----------

